# Nikolai Baskov - Florida Performance



## Jeremyclassical

I saw the Russian tenor, Nikolai Baskov's live concert on PBS last week and was so excited to see that he will be coming to perform here in Florida!

Can't wait to get these tickets: http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/0D00478FE6FA8090?artistid=828182&majorcatid=10001&minorcatid=5


----------

